# Sort Code for Paying into AIB Click Visa



## RSMike (11 Sep 2009)

Hi,

Just got my new AIB click Visa set up and want to test I can pay some money into it.

I called and they gave me a sort code of 93-01-13, Acc No 999 006 74
Can anyone confirm this is correct.

I have tried to add it to my BOI B365 list of beneficaries, but its refusing to accept it, I called BOi for support and they claimed "the sky is falling in" and my B365 PIN has split from my B365 accounts, and its going to take them days to sort out, though everything else appears to be working fine, 

So just in case its a wrong sort code, can anyone confirm?

And has anyone heard of this B365 PIN split thing?


----------



## Guest128 (11 Sep 2009)

Why not just ring AIB and confirm the sort code and account? What did BOI say, regarding a "PIN split", I dont get it


----------



## Lorz (11 Sep 2009)

It would appear that sort code is incorrect.  Check with this link...

Irish Payment Services Organisation.


----------



## kimmage (11 Sep 2009)

RSMike said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got my new AIB click Visa set up and want to test I can pay some money into it.
> 
> ...


 
As far as I know, you need an AIB current account to have the click card.  If that is the case, then you can transfer online with AIB 24 hour banking. 

I have the sort code for AIB Visa, not for click, but for the Platinum card, and its different to that one you posted.  Call them and ask for it again.


----------



## RSMike (11 Sep 2009)

kimmage said:


> As far as I know, you need an AIB current account to have the click card.  If that is the case, then you can transfer online with AIB 24 hour banking.



No thats not the case, I have no other accounts with AIB and they gave me a click credit card.

After reading the credit card guide it looks like there are only two ways to pay money into a an AIB click credit card

1. AIB online banking - in which case you obvioulsy need another account with AIB to pay money from

or 

2. Direct Debit

So God knows what the sort code and account number the lady from AIB gave me this morning, as Lorz points out 93-01-13 is not a valid sort code.


----------



## RSMike (11 Sep 2009)

I did ring AIB internet banking by the way and they told me they didn't have the sort code and I would have to ring the AIB credit card centre, which I did and they insisted I did not need a sort code as I could just select AIB Visa on the BOI B365 menu to add a new bill, which I checked and i can't,, it only ha s BOI cards.

No wonder the banking system in this country is screwed,


----------



## kimmage (12 Sep 2009)

RSMike said:


> I did ring AIB internet banking by the way and they told me they didn't have the sort code and I would have to ring the AIB credit card centre, which I did and they insisted I did not need a sort code as I could just select AIB Visa on the BOI B365 menu to add a new bill, which I checked and i can't,, it only ha s BOI cards.
> 
> No wonder the banking system in this country is screwed,


 
sorry to hear of all your troubles! but.... I think if you call them on 668 55 00 on Monday between 9-5 you will get a better response.  

I found the tele-centre staff were reading from a script, as most call centres do, but when the office is open you can ask to speak to someone in there, credit control or sales.


----------



## RSMike (14 Sep 2009)

kimmage said:


> sorry to hear of all your troubles! but.... I think if you call them on 668 55 00 on Monday between 9-5 you will get a better response.
> 
> I found the tele-centre staff were reading from a script, as most call centres do, but when the office is open you can ask to speak to someone in there, credit control or sales.



Yes that is probably good advice, and also a lot depends on who picks up the phone, as at the weekend, after I called back BOI a second time and confirmed I definetly needed a bank acc no. and sort code to set up an AIB credit card as a beneficary, I persisted with AIB and called back the AIB credit card centre, and 2nd time around found a much more competent agent than the person I spoke with first time, he immediately confirmed the sort code 93-01-13 and acc no is 999 006 74 to pay into AIB Click Visa, i.e same as I was told at the very beginning by AIB

So seems like the problem is back with the BOI systems who for whatever reason refuse to accept the AIB details. Admittedly the sort code does come up as unknown on the link given by Lorz above, but its been confirmed now by two different satff at AIB , both Internet banking and credit card centres. 
In any case adding new beneficaries on the BOI susystem, is a joke, even when it does work. The back end is still obviously manual, as after submitting details it takes another 3 days for B365 to actually enable payments to the new beneficary.

Anyway I got another brainwave and remembered that I can do electronic payments out of my Rabo direct account also, so I entered the AIB details there and executed a test payment to my card, its immediate on the Rabo system, no 3 day wait to manually set up the beneficary like on the BOI system. Anyway Rabo's instant system accepted the AIB deatils no problem, the moneys not arrived yet but it does normally take about 3 working days with these inter bank transfers (methinks another scam by the banks in this electronic age to steal some interest on our money). So lets see what happens next.

Meanwhile my BOi B365 account continues to work fine ( well as well as B365 ever works) this despite claims of my PIN having split off and left my account by BOI! ( that still sounds very strange and I have yet to sort out what it means, just feel it best to leave well enough alone for the moment). 

I have to say this experience with B365 and recent news about BOI systems double charging debit cards and basic messups with safari browser support last year, does not engender a great feeling of confidence in BOI's IT systems, I get the feeling the whole thing may be held together with gaffer tape and chewing gum!
The occasional time I do get on the phone to B365 staff I often hear comments like "Hang on a minute, our system has frozen here......., ok its back now again, carry on"............


----------



## kimmage (15 Sep 2009)

RSMike said:


> Yes that is probably good advice, and also a lot depends on who picks up the phone, as at the weekend, after I called back BOI a second time and confirmed I definetly needed a bank acc no. and sort code to set up an AIB credit card as a beneficary, I persisted with AIB and called back the AIB credit card centre, and 2nd time around found a much more competent agent than the person I spoke with first time, he immediately confirmed the sort code 93-01-13 and acc no is 999 006 74 to pay into AIB Click Visa, i.e same as I was told at the very beginning by AIB
> 
> So seems like the problem is back with the BOI systems who for whatever reason refuse to accept the AIB details. Admittedly the sort code does come up as unknown on the link given by Lorz above, but its been confirmed now by two different satff at AIB , both Internet banking and credit card centres.
> In any case adding new beneficaries on the BOI susystem, is a joke, even when it does work. The back end is still obviously manual, as after submitting details it takes another 3 days for B365 to actually enable payments to the new beneficary.
> ...


 
I am glad you got sorted! Its still a shame that you were given a run-around.....

I worked in BOI and had a staff account, needless to say, I never used it ( I would be happy to pay the extra 0.20c lol), I always found their site B365 years behind the other main banks.

Have a look at National Irish Bank.  The offer free banking without any silly strings!

Good luck and thanks for getting back and letting us know how u got on !


----------



## RSMike (15 Sep 2009)

Well, not quite sorted yet, I really want to figure out how to set up B365 to pay into the AIB account, The Rabodirect is only a savings account so I don't want to start using it to route money into my AIB visa.

About BOI,  despite disatisfaction with them on a number of fronts, inertia and all the various DD, SO's and Electronic payments for salary and expenses etc. on my current account, has kept me tied to them, it just seems like too much hassle to move all this stuff.

And sorry don't get me started on NIB, I also have a small account there with a couple of K in it and I have to agree their online system is the best, I was their biggest fan until about two weeks ago, My first choice was to get this new Visa card with NIB, but they said I would have to open a current account and have my salary paid into it for 6 months before they would even consider giving me a visa card, Its because of NIB I ended up getting the AIB card in the first place. 

I think with the credit crunch NIB/Danske must be putting the shutters up on giving out any sort of new credit, They totaly discounted the fact I had a savings account with them for the last couple of years, I did not even get to the stage of giving them salary and outgoing details, it was a point blank refusal, move your current account to NIB or P off. So I ave P'd off and closed my savings account with NIB also.

Anyway our friends in B365, called me at work today and told me they had sorted my "split PIN" and everything was working fine again,,  well I was busy and did not have time to query them on exactly what this "split PIN" thing was, so I just said thank you and they hung up, I immediately tried to add the AIB details to my list of beneficaries on B365, but it failed again with the same very informative "account cannot be added" message.

So before totally labeling B365 as incompetent, I will just wait and see if the Rabo transfer works, still nothing has showed up in my AIB VISA account................


----------



## RSMike (16 Sep 2009)

Rabo Transfer worked no problem, money in AIB visa

BOI tryed entering the same details for me (twice) and eventually said their database must not be up to date with the sort code and it was AIB's fault so I better ask AIB to sort it out !

I did not accept that, and eventually after consulting their supervisor they agreed to investigate further

What a shambles BOI,


----------



## RSMike (17 Sep 2009)

Called AIB credit card centre yet again and this time was repeated the same story as on a previous occasion, i.e. _no sort code or account number needed,_ Apparently _all the Irish Banks agreed during the summer that credit card payments should be treated like the more common utility payments, this means that online you just select the appropriate credit card and enter your card number_, Well yes, looks like that would work fine on the AIB online system as most major credit cards seem to be listed, but not on BOI where only BOI credit cards are listed, and at least three BOI staff told me I needed a sort code and account number to set the payment up on their system.

AIB response, _Well sorry can't help you, but you could call back tommorow during office hours_, _and we might be able to investigate further_,  Hmmm, what about you take a note of my problem, have someone look into it tommorow and call me back, I am the customer after all! ( and just thinking as a tax payer now also keeping you in a job) Reluctantly agreed.

Also got onto IPSO ( by e-mail) and asked them could they investigate mysterious sort code 93-01-13 (given to me by other AIB staff). Prompt reply that they are investigating and will get back to me (someone has their act together)

No call back from AIB today, but a call back from BOI, _"Well, we have been in touch with AIB_ _and they say you don't need a sort code, you just need to enter this like a utility, We only need your AIB card no."  _. But your system won't let me do that ( and 3 of your staff so far told me I needed a sort code and account number), _"Oh yes, thats right you can't add it, but we can add it for you"_, Two more minutes and its all sorted apparently, well almost ... _Will be ready to use in 3-5 days_ 

So anyway thats it folks, it is possible to set up an AIB Click Visa account as a beneficary from BOI B365 (fingers crossed), but with a lot of difficulty and a lot of time spent on the phone.

Meanwhile with a bank like Rabo, provided you can prise the highly secret and unlisted sort code / account no. from AIB ( no need its listed above in a few places) you can achieve the same thing in about 30 seconds.

Interesting to see what IPSO will come up with.


----------



## RSMike (21 Sep 2009)

IPSO response:

"I have checked this Sort Code and can now confirm that it will be added to our database, and will be updated on the all of the banks internal systems accordingly. "

Now why couldn't AIB or BOI have organised this?

BTW BOI have now set up my card but used the standrad AIB Credit card sort code and account no., something AIB claimed they could not guarantee would work for the Click visa card when I asked could I sue it.

I think I will wait until the IPSO database is updated and see then if I can set this up online with B365.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (21 Sep 2009)

the necessary sort code and account number are printed at the bottom of your monthly bill. On the credit transfer slip.


----------



## RSMike (21 Sep 2009)

nlgbbbblth said:


> the necessary sort code and account number are printed at the bottom of your monthly bill. On the credit transfer slip.



One of the "features" of AIB click visa is you do not receive a paper statement or any notification in fact.

In any case I do have the sort code and account number, the problem is that apparently AIB never registered it with IPSO, so it was not available to other banks, I guess its AIB's way of trying to force customers to set up direct debit which they strongly push.


----------



## irishpancake (29 Mar 2010)

Hi there

Now I am worried 

I have just switched form Halifax to PTSB for Current Account. 

But I have also switched my CC from HAlifax to AIB Platinum.

Now, they (AIB) got me to sign up for DD, but I have cancelled this with them due to the Current Account switch to PTSB.

I now want to set up a payment from PTSB, as I like to control these things, and I don't loke giving AIB access to my Account.

So, I rang the Card Services number, 01-6685500, for Account Details to set up a S/O from my PTSB on-line.

To say that I am shocked by the level of incoptenence would be an understatement.

I got a lady who absolutely did not know what the a/c details were, had to go ask someone else, and eventually got details of which I am very dubious, for all the above reasons in this thread.

All she thought was that my Bank should be able to set it up for me, or that there was no sort code needed, etc.

*The Sort Code she gave me is: 93-01-13, which shows up on the IPSO database as AIB Card Issuing. 

The Account Number I got eventually was: 99900674
*
Can anyone confirm that the above works OK for the AIB Visa Platinum Card?


Edit: 30th March. *Anyone confirm the above details? Please?*


----------



## irishpancake (31 Mar 2010)

AIB have confirmed to me that the account details and sort code with CC Number as Reference are correct to pay by S/O from PTSB, or any Bank.


----------

